# throwdown apricot glazed turkey



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2010)

heres how i made that turkey

started out with some basic ingredients, hot hungarian paprika injection oil beer and some hot pepper sauce   12  lb turkey

PLEASE NOTE PICURE #7 WAS MY SONS IDEA OF A JOKE   HE SLIPPED THAT IN ON ME








I like to smoke for about three hours bare







i then wrapped with foil tight to trap in moisture for a few hours







I then place in a pan and coat with a thick layer of butter to help crisp the skin







then the last hour i coated a couple layers of the apricot glaze for a nice sweet glaze







and the finished product







THIS PIC WAS SLIPPED IN   PLEASE NOTE THE *KEYWORD* WAS REVISED BY THE YOUNGUNS







HE ALSO TOOK A CLOSE UP TO DISTRACT ME HERE







and here she is sliced up ready for eatin







this turkey was very tasty,  the skin was crispy and sweet with the apricot,   but after a couple seconds the hot injection in the meat hit you and really added a nice kick

we had three turkeys and mine was gone wth the other two pleanty leftovers!!

made me smile

thanks for the votes everyone

gotta go work on that ham now


----------



## bbally (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic... I really loved the look of the bird on the platter.  I will bet it tasted great.


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice gobbler, that was my vote.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow Rick

That looks really good - congrats on a great post


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2010)

I Loved the Apricot glaze....Gotta try it!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great, straight-forward technique, and that color is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Never would have thought to spike up turkey with hot sauce and paprika.  Love using apricot jam and dried apricots in things - they have a nice tart/sweet thing goin' on.   The kid's right, that's one bitchin' bird!!!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 10, 2010)

great lookin' bird rick!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

Now thats why I voted for you there Rick. That is one of the best looking turkeys that I have seen this year. That also included the 4 turkeys that I smoked, fried, and smo-fried this year.


----------



## 55499 (Dec 10, 2010)

You got my vote too, that is one delicious lookin turkey!


----------



## boiseque (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats one fine looking bird Rick, gotta love kids huh...LoL!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

Great lookin' bird Rick!

Hmmm, I wonder who the son takes after???  LOL

Bear


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 10, 2010)

What an excellent dish, congrats Rick. Those pics are really good, together they tell it all. It's all good my friend.


----------

